# 14 MONTH OLD GSD Puppy, Size concern!



## MVPxD (Sep 5, 2011)

The other day I was walking my 14 month old GSD, Rommel around the block. A man was working on his front yard, and told me I had a very handsome dog, as well as asked if he was the runt of the litter...

This got me a bit upset and worried about the size of my shepherd. There is another GSD right across from my home but it seems a lot older and it is bigger then him. My concern is, will my dog grow more? With 14 months already, does he have more to fill in? What is the right size for a male GSD at this age?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

umm how about you trying telling us how big your male is first. Also if you look up german shepherd breed standard on the AKC website it will tell you. 

Keep in mind, males dont fully mature or fill out until they're 2-3 years old. Sometimes it can take longer if he was altered before reaching full maturity. Another thing to keep in mind is... the majority of people are dog stupid, to put it bluntly. Everyone is so used to seeing oversized and overweight dogs, they automatically assume a smaller than they're used to seeing dog, is small for the breed. Chances are your male is right on track for being in the breed standard. Dogs are like people. Didnt sizes and shapes. Just because "THEY" say your dog is small, doesnt mean they're right.


http://www.akc.org/breeds/german_shepherd_dog/index.cfm


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

The GSD Standard - The Breed Standard for your German Shepherd Dog


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

if you could post pictures of your pup, one from the side showing full body length and one from the top showing full body length, we would better be able to help you as well.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

14 month old male probably won't grow any taller but will fill out some.
Try to accept him as he is and don't buy into the bigger is better BS.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

MVPxD said:


> My concern is, will my dog grow more? With 14 months already, does he have more to fill in? What is the right size for a male GSD at this age?


It's possible he will grow more and yes, he will fill in more. Raven grew in height until almost 2 years old and didn't really fill out until 3. 

The right size for a GSD his age is whatever he is. There are so many factors that determine his size that we can't give a blanket generalization.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I have the opposite concern...I have a HUGE female. People think she is part wolf.  I suppose if you are planning to show him, then his size is more of an issue. If he's your companion, don't let it worry you. "Size isn't everything"!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a sable male at 27" measured at the withers and I get people asking if he is pure bred because he looks small. I smile and say yes he's pure bred and actually he is an inch over the standard height so he is too big. Some argue and I say well just a minute ago you didn't know German shepherds came in this color now you're the professional on height? that usually shuts them up lol. 
Then they go onto the weight thing. They pretend they're talking to my dog to avoid conflict.
"oh poor baby mommy doesn't feed you enough does she?" 

I always interrupt and say actually he probably eats more than you would guess a fat dog would eat. But here's something fancy, he is a RARE fit and in shape German shepherd. Ever seen one? Apparently not. It's the healthy way to keep your animals. Maybe if you educate yourself next time you won't,make yourself look like an idiot and we can have an intelligent conversation. 

Ignore people. The majority of them know nothing. The ones that do know are normally the quiet ones.


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

People have said the stupidest things to me when I am out walking Hank. It seems that if you are walking out in public, certain people think that means you are open to their comments or criticism. I certainly would not take anything to heart from anyone when you are out walking unless they happen to be a German shepherd expert.

My Hank, who just turned one, is 95 pounds and looks quite skinny and leggy. He has not "filled out" and does not yet have that bulky shepherd look. My vet said his weight and growth are perfect and right on track. He is also intact.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

4TheDawgies said:


> I have a sable male at 27" measured at the withers and I get people asking if he is pure bred because he looks small. I smile and say yes he's pure bred and actually he is an inch over the standard height so he is too big. Some argue and I say well just a minute ago you didn't know German shepherds came in this color now you're the professional on height? that usually shuts them up lol.
> Then they go onto the weight thing. They pretend they're talking to my dog to avoid conflict.
> "oh poor baby mommy doesn't feed you enough does she?"
> 
> ...


This is so true. My "little" Abbie is 22.5" at the whithers and just alittle over 50lbs. Everyone always comment on how small she is. 22.5" and 50lbs is within the standard, and she is not even done growing yet. Still, it gets annoying when ignorant people make unintentionally rude comments...


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Maris, you are too funny! :laugh:


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Yup! My mini GSD is nearly 2 and is 55# and I think around 22-23" at the withers. People around here anyway are used to seeing monster size dogs, and mine looks like a little rat in comparison :wub:


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Virgil is 26inches at the withers, the top of the height standard... and yet I still have people tell me he's 'not as big as the shepherd down the street' which makes me think, 'wow, there must be a lot of poorly bred shepherds where I live' ... I think Virgil's a big dog, so I'm not sure what people expect when they see a GSD.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What does he weigh now? I don't remember all Keefer's weights, that was years ago, but I do remember that Halo did most of her growing by the time she was a year and a half old, she only put on a two or three pounds after that. He will fill out a bit more as he matures, though, as others have mentioned.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

They vary. Mine is 15 months old has his height already and gee I hope his weight. He is all lean muscle (nice tuck, waist, etc) because he runs all day and he is still 85 pounds and 29 inches at the withers. I think I own a horse!

This is him going for a ball


----------

